# Bonded pair in SC (Willing to travel)



## LaylaLop (Jan 26, 2013)

Been a while since I posted. All has gone well with the move, but with other pets and life I feel like the rabbits are always on the back burner of priorities. Doesn't help that my dogs constantly want to eat them. Used to be fine with the one dog but now the 2nd dog wants to kill them so they can't be let out safely and so they're kept in a spare bedroom where there isn't enough room for them to run around.

I can't even remember the last time they've been out of their cage to run around for binkies/exploring which isn't fair to them.

So, if anyone on here in the Southern United States is willing to adopt an already bonded spayed/neutered pair I'd love to find them a perfect home. 

Would be willing to travel to find them the right home. Probably anywhere from Florida to D.C. if the timing is right (to take time off work, etc.) 

I attempted rehoming them a few months back but everyone interested just wasn't the right fit (moving out of home soon, wanting to keep them for young child, wanting to keep them outside, wanted to split the bonded pair, etc.). 

They are house bunnies, spayed/neutered, litterbox trained (for pee at least and most of poo), and are generally friendly and let you pet them and clip toenails. They'd come with all their things, food, etc. on the promise you give them out of cage time and spoil them. 

PM me on here if interested or know of anyone who is. Not really wanting to rehome them but I see it as what's best for them to prevent an accident and to keep them happy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 26, 2013)

ray:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 26, 2013)

Adding some pictures to this thread as well as information on how old they are may help you find them a home.


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 27, 2013)

Layla will be 2 years old in August, she's my avatar. She's a broken tort holland lop (that doesn't lop).







Mumford is 2.5-3 years and is a lionhead lop mix (grey color) with lop ears and a mane.


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 1, 2013)

Out of town for a few days. So if you do respond I may not reply back asap. Still no interest in them. Any southern state members interested should let me know. GA, TN, SC, NC, FL, VA, and surrounding areas. Just wanting them to find the best home possible.


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 12, 2013)

Any interest? Had one person interested but due to family medical issues they backed out. I really feel bad with them being in their cage 24/7 and know they'd do best in a different home that can actually spoil them (and afford vet bills should they arrise).


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness they just could not be any cuter I sure hope they find a good home!


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 26, 2013)

I may have found a home for them. And with someone who used to have a lionhead house rabbit and a netherland dwarf years ago so they're accustomed to grooming and their care. Plus, they have 2 roommates who will be around so they can basically be out during the entire day in the living room (cords secured away) annnd they have no dogs/cats to harass them so they'd be safe. They are so cute and I'll miss them and their antics for sure. I'm really hoping it works out and the lady is interested in them once she meets them this week. I've been on the fence about rehoming them for months since I started working and they had to be put in a smaller room to avoid being killed by the dog(s). I can count on my hand the number of times they've been let out of cage in the past 6 months which is just unfair I feel. I think I was keeping them around just so I didn't feel like I failed them by giving them up, but in reality they were just stuck in a cage with food being thrown in daily and that is more unfair than finding them a place where they can be spoiled. Sometimes it seems the kindest and most responsible thing is finding them a place where they can be loved just as much, but be given everything they deserve that I couldn't provide.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi!
They are gorgeous! I just found your thread. I'm sorry you are leaving the Columbia area, it would have been nice to know another bunny person in the area! I'm new to bunnies & have two Jersey Wooly does! They are 9 months old. I enjoy working/training & playing with them! Hope you have found the perfect home for them! Will be looking for updates. When do you move?

:rabbithop


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not leaving the Columbia area. I just realized I never have time for my two bunnies since moving and that it's unfair for them to spend the rest of their lives in a spare bedroom in a cage just so they aren't at risk of being eaten/hurt. 

And with moving costs to pay back and my not so great paying job I couldn't afford the proper vet care for them should an emergency arise. Gonna miss them and all the bunny people I met on here, but in the end it's for the best I think.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply/ Sorry things aren't better for you but so glad that you are able to look at what is best for the bunnies & do what is best. It takes real courage & strength to give a beloved pet up to another home when it is needed. Hope you have found that perfect home for them. Will you be able to visit/check on them? Wish all of you well! Please post updates & I hope the new owner will become a member here.


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 10, 2013)

All the people I've emailed with have stopped responding when I ask any questions regarding things like if they'd take them to the vet, if they know how to bunny-proof a room, etc... Soo I don't know. I really don't want them to go to a bad home, but I do feel bad with them not getting out of their cage as often as they should. I've thought of building a lot larger NIC cage and putting their expen as a front "yard" so they'd have a lot of room. 

I know they're better off than a lot of rabbits here that get kept outside in hutches in the 90%+ humidity..


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 11, 2013)

No, I would definitely not let them go to a home I did not feel they would get the love & care they need as well as being spoiled. Perhaps the bigger NIC cage & the xpen would give them the room & your giving them quality time. Wish I had more room! Right now I am re-arranging my house to give everyone here as much room as possible in a small house. Oh, I can't stand our summer heat so no animal of mine would be outside except for a little fresh air & exercise with me! SC's heat & humidity is murder! If it weren't for my parents living here, I would love to move but need to be near them to help out. Keep in touch. I hope you can find the perfect home for your bunnies! Don't give up & keep thinking.


----------



## Wooly Hopper (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm really hoping for these two. If I hadn't just adopted Zombie , my Flemish baby, I'd have my hand raised so high to adopt these two,

They are so cute. It's their eyes that melt my heart. Such personalities!

So I'm sending out good thoughts and lots of hope!


----------



## JBun (Mar 11, 2013)

There are a lot worse fates out there for rabbits, then not getting much free time out of their cage. Right now they are in a good home where they are fed and well cared for. Much better to be with you then end up in the wrong home. The xpen sounds like a good option, to give them a little extra room to hop around.


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 14, 2013)

This is their pen now.





If the perfect home where they get let out all the time and are spoiled constantly with me knowing they'd get vet care if need be and not fall prey to other pets were to come along I'd rehome them, but so far it seems everyone is looking for cute easter bunnies so I'm not going to be posting elsewhere than here for a while.


----------



## LaylaLop (Mar 21, 2013)

May have found then the perfect home. *Fingers crossed* they gave me vet references and have had rabbits before and can let them out all day since she works from home. And they own their house!


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 22, 2013)

So cute..lion lops are so adorable.


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 30, 2013)

Did they find a home?


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 11, 2013)

They had one lined up but due to family medical emergencies she had to back out.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 11, 2013)

Seriously, if anyone on the east coast or in the south is interested in them please let me know. Email me at [email protected] 

These poor guys are stuck in their cage 24/7 and get food thrown at them daily. It's not fair but I don't have the means to do better by them.


----------



## LionBunn (Apr 11, 2013)

Geez I'm like 10 hrs away.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 11, 2013)

My bf says he wants to do a trip up to the DC area sometime. I know that'd be a lot closer... If interested you can email me and could always see about doing a bunny train, or road trip.


----------



## LionBunn (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not sure my hubby will go for it. DC is around 2 hrs.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 11, 2013)

Good luck! Wish I were closer...


----------



## LionBunn (Apr 12, 2013)

He's still thinking about it.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 28, 2013)

They still need a home. Had someone interested in them who has them right now but she no longer wants them. They need a new home ASAP! I will be taking them back soon as I can but she's threatening to dump them off somewhere if I don't. Anyone in SC/NC/GA wanting to foster or adopt?


----------



## LionBunn (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow that's sad. Some people have no heart.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi!
I'm so sorry the person who has them now doesn't want them anymore! Did they say why? I'm in a small house with very limited room or I would offer them a home without even thinking about it. What size housing set up do they have? Just trying to think here. I hope & pray that you can find them their perfect forever home.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 28, 2013)

They're in a 4 x 4 dog exercise pen on top of laminate flooring. They've been in smaller before (about half sized) and did fine when given out of cage time.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 28, 2013)

They don't want th because they tried to go after an Un neutered 8 week old baby they got, even though I said adding more would most likely not work unless done slowly and all were fixed. But of course they don't want to wait and now decided they'd rather have the baby one because it's not "mean" to other rabbits.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Apr 28, 2013)

Ugh some people make me sick. I wish I saw this post forever ago.. I have gotten two bunnies just recently at two different times. Saved them off Craigslist actually  but your babies are absolutely adorable! Good luck <3. Also I hope you have them back now and they're safe with you ... And not dropped offf somewhere.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't have them with me yet. They don't have a free day from work to meet me until later this week but promised not to dump them before then. I had another person who I thought was interested who said $25 per rabbit was too high an adoption fee and rabbits should be free. I told them if they couldn't afford $50 then they can't afford a pet properly. 

If there's someone (of good standing) on the forum who is serious about them I'll be asking no rehoming fee and only ask you give me updates of how they're doing.


----------



## LionBunn (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm too far.


----------



## LionBunn (May 15, 2013)

Did you ever get them back?


----------



## LaylaLop (May 21, 2013)

They found a new home.


----------



## shelbywachter (Jan 27, 2015)

Ohhhh their SOOO cute &#128525;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2015)

:woohooI really liked them, but, without Scotty to beams us up it was way too far.


----------



## Lady_TOX (Jan 28, 2015)

Where did they found a home? Are they doing good? I know this was awhile back but just wondering! They are quite cute!


----------

